
CONFIDENTIAL Looks Like Someone Just Accidentally Revealed “Google +1″ (Pic) - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/07/google-plus-one-pic/
======
vyrotek
After reading all the recent HN posts about unblurring data in photos, I would
be a little afraid for the person who leaked this.

<http://tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/a1.png>

~~~
triaboat
In fact you can make out not only the number of characters blurred but also
some of the characters themselves just by zooming in.

~~~
zach
Wow, I just emailed the address and got an autoreply with an invitation to the
pre-launch beta! Ah, Google, you rascals of viral marketing...

~~~
lotusleaf1987
I can make out some of the characters but not nearly all. How can you decipher
that?

~~~
vyrotek
I thought it was 'chasen' but sending an email there bounces back. Also tried
'chaseh' but got no response.

~~~
zach
I was actually just kidding. However, I admit that I did search LinkedIn for a
Chase H. at Google.

------
TGJ
Anyone is free to have ethics and choose to not participate in spreading
confidential documents. Just saying.

------
AlexMuir
Facebook will be breathing easy. That looks shit.

------
obilgic
GoogleLeaks.com

------
lalc
Poor headline style.

